# tuna tower shine



## doksgk (Nov 6, 2009)

any rec for finish on stainless,aluminum for rod holders,railing and tower


----------



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

woody wax or alumaguard both do a good job. the woody wax you can use on entire boat too.


----------



## Finatic (Oct 4, 2010)

Check out NEVERDULL at any auto parts store. I use it on stainelss and aluminum. Makes my ttop shine like new.


----------



## Deadbug (Feb 9, 2006)

Best thing I have found on my sail boat!!

http://www.barkeepersfriend.com/


----------

